# New phone company NID



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*T*ip & *R*ing.

If you're using the old POTS colors, Tip is green, Ring is red. For CAT 3 and up, Tip is white/blue and Ring is blue/white


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks 480!


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

one screw marked T and the other marked R? if so,you only have a 6 line nid.white/blue to T. blue white to R.or if your IW is white/blue blu,white/blue T blue is R.second set of screws will be the white/orange orange pair.A little trivia...where did they get TIP nd RING.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What you will find is you can 'break open' the line by pushing in the large orange tabs and swinging part of the mechanism out of the way, exposing a standard RJ-14 jack behind it. Esentailly, the house wiring 'plugs into' that RJ-14 jack.

This allows the telco to open the box, disconnect the house wiring in one swift, simple move, plug in a test set and check for dial tone. If they get dial tone, and can make/receive calls while standing there, they know the problem is beyond the demarc and it's not their problem.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It comes from the old patch cords, the tip and ring and sometimes sleeve.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are the phones simply not working? Most are not tip/ring sensitive these days, and will break the dial tone to dial out whether they're wired with correct polarity or not.

Or do you have some other problem?


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

drsparky said:


> it comes from the old patch cords, the tip and ring and sometimes sleeve.


 that is correct...


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Not really sure. It is a freebe job for a friend. I don't think I have connection at the NID. I can pull the wires back out. 
I'm assuming the phone works and the used jack (they gave me) works. I thought it would be a quick turn of a few screws and I'd be back home. I didn't bring but a few tools with me to do it. I'll take my test tools with me tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Are the phones simply not working? Most are not tip/ring sensitive these days, and will break the dial tone to dial out whether they're wired with correct polarity or not.
> 
> I believe they are polarity sensitive if you have DSL service with filters on the jacks.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

wvwirenut said:


> I was asked to install a phone line in a new home. The phone co. network interface device is different from the others I've come across. This doesn't have the screw terminals, instead it's some sort of push in connection(?). I really don't know. It's marked T and R. I don't think I'm making the connection correctly. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those new phone blocks I find them easy to work with IMO


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never seen a touch tone phone work with reversed polarity ?


----------



## open short (Oct 12, 2010)

touchtone phones don't care.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

After I slide and open the cover, I can push the orange tab down into the "connect" position or leave it in the "disconnect" position. Do I just push the wires unstripped into the holes? And how do they stay in? I stripped them and pushed them in and they almost fell back out.
I'm sure this is a lot easier than what I'm making it.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Grrr. My DSL keeps dropping out.. Now I just installed a new jack using shielded wire directly back to demarcation using demarcation ground for the shield and isolated shield at the jack end. Then connected the DSL modem using a 5 inch patch card.. 
Think this will work?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Grrr. My DSL keeps dropping out.. Now I just installed a new jack using shielded wire directly back to demarcation using demarcation ground for the shield and isolated shield at the jack end. Then connected the DSL modem using a 5 inch patch card..
> Think this will work?


Check to make sure you have filters on all other phones. If you do one or more could be defective. Could also be a bad modem with an intermittant problem like that. Also, have the phone company check their stuff, it may not be your problem at all.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

wvwirenut said:


> After I slide and open the cover, I can push the orange tab down into the "connect" position or leave it in the "disconnect" position. Do I just push the wires unstripped into the holes? And how do they stay in? I stripped them and pushed them in and they almost fell back out.
> I'm sure this is a lot easier than what I'm making it.


I have never stripped wire putting in. To connect them just slide them in and push down the orange tabs they hold fine


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like that type of demark, makes testing easy. On some you have to push down on the orange lever and then put the wire in and then let go.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It worked fine. I was pushing the tab down before I put the wires in. I feel like an idiot now. It was TOO simple. You all are the best! :thumbup:


----------

